# My 180 - help me aquascape this?



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I want plants, but they will surely be destoryed. These fish tore the **** out of my plants in my 75. Artifical plants? Wood? This thing needs some serious color and shading or something.

it will be the home for these mbuna for the next year or so. Maybe more

Thoughts?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The tank turned out really nice. Well done!

What type of plants did you have before? If going artificial, the silk type you get from a hobby/craft store look nicer than the ones in an LFS


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

anubias. they survived. barely.

java fern, java moss, jungle val were all eaten in the 75.

I wanted moss so badly....and real plants. I dont think these fish will allow me ot have them. This will be a hap tank in maybe 18 months when my baby star sapphires outgrow the 75. Its a shame, really - I love the mbuna in here. Too bad they cant really coexist peoperly.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

try listing your stock in the malawi forum and i'm sure you'll get plenty of advice as to why you have problems and want to switch! maybe you might make some adjustments and keep what you love 
great job on your tank :thumb:


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I added the anubias back on the right side, with the mopani wood. Will add more anuibias on that side and a little more wood.

Suggestions, comments? Better or worse than the first pic? I also added more rock.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

look for the marineland 3ft bamboo plant looks great and its big.
In this picture are 3 of them, 1 furthest to the right is floating. (standard 180gal 6x2x2)


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the original. It just needs more fish.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Added a couple pieces of driftood *** had lying in the yard for a while, that I found where the york dumps into the chesapeake bay. The both float unless held down.

Thoughts on the floater?

trying to get some algae growing in this as a grazing source and appearance thing. Its starting to come up on the diatoms. The fish are grazing ofthen now :thumb:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

my caviate is that i nothing of driftwood. but on my eye i like your floating piece in your pick so long as it's anchored in position, but i'm sure you have that done :thumb:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I love floating pcs, they look and create a more natural feeling. the fish love them too. In recent experience, I've discovered It creates a feeling of security for them.

I'd try to add some large, tall plants on the left. Don't be afraid to float plants either, it works out great also!


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Id love to have some huge vals in there, but they would surely eat any large plants. Anubis is all *** managed to keep so far


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

In order to get some "green" in the water column in my tank I pinned Java Moss & Anubus to my DIY foam background. I went to the local fabric & craft shop and picked up some stainless florist pins. Took a penny sized clump of Java Moss or a stem of Anubus and find a break or seam in my background and shove the pin in to hold the plants in place.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Borsig said:


> Id love to have some huge vals in there, but they would surely eat any large plants. Anubis is all I've managed to keep so far


Try some fake ones from the hobby-craft stores, realistic plastic ones or silk ones.

skurj's 180 and my 180 in my signature are both good examples of fairly realistic looking plastic plants.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I wish they wouldnt eat the java moss  thy ate it in the 75g


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

Borsig said:


> I wish they wouldnt eat the java moss  thy ate it in the 75g


My Tanganyikans don't touch it, but then again they were raised in planted tanks. Anubus grows pretty good with the roots exposed, it has heavy-wax leaves that most fish won't touch, and there are a few dwarf variants that work great "clinging" to the rock work. Hopefully my tank has cleared up a bit and I can get a snapshot of what I did to post.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes my anubias do OK, when they dont get algae on them.


----------

